# Yoda!



## ajandj (Jul 3, 2011)

This is Yoda. I was told he hatched January 25 which makes him about 5 months. The's tiny...
He's eating really well,greens, crickets and woodies. He did his first poop today!! He also loves going for a swim in his water dish (for 3 hours). He was named Freddy but due to family vote, it's now Yoda


----------



## Tildy (Jul 3, 2011)

He is sooo cute! Love the name.


----------



## Wally (Jul 3, 2011)

Healthy looking critter. Congrats. Looks like a bit of orange showing around the ear.


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 3, 2011)

lovely dragon. thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## Renenet (Jul 3, 2011)

He's a cutie. Has he shown any Jedi powers yet?


----------



## ajandj (Jul 3, 2011)

Renenet said:


> He's a cutie. Has he shown any Jedi powers yet?


hahahahah nope but l think he is on the small side.

does anyone have a 5-6 month old dragon? How big is he and what does he weigh?


----------



## ianinoz (Jul 4, 2011)

ajandj said:


> This is Yoda. I was told he hatched January 25 which makes him about 5 months. The's tiny...
> He's eating really well,greens, crickets and woodies. He did his first poop today!! He also loves going for a swim in his water dish (for 3 hours). He was named Freddy but due to family vote, it's now Yoda
> View attachment 207857
> View attachment 207858
> ...



He's only a little guy, but he's got heaps of personality and spunk.

I think my Lizzy is bigger.... I'd love to have Lizzy sit on my hand.

Maybe soon


----------



## ajandj (Jul 4, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Healthy looking critter. Congrats. Looks like a bit of orange showing around the ear.



It's a beautiful orange/red. I'm hoping that he might turn that colour in the not too distant future


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice. Gonna go an get confused now cause I know of another Bearded named Yoda.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 4, 2011)

Eeeee! Too cute!  Gotta love beardies!
What's the black and colourful thingy in the enclosure?


----------



## hugsta (Jul 4, 2011)

He is very small for a 5 month old dragon, these guys can be fully grown by 12 months of age at least and breed prior to this age. Simple answer, if you want him to grow, then find him heaps, as much as he wants, make sure your food items are dusted with calcium powder, make sure he has plenty of UVB and a nice hotspot around 38deg C. They love live food, so don't be scared to give crix or woodies twice a day and leave some vegies in there all day for him to nibble on. All the excess energy he gets will go into growth and your beardy will put on nice size real quick.


----------



## ajandj (Jul 4, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Eeeee! Too cute!  Gotta love beardies!
> What's the black and colourful thingy in the enclosure?



It's actually a dog toy. It's a bendy tunnel and Yoda likes to hide in there.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha sweet.


----------



## ajandj (Jul 4, 2011)

hugsta said:


> He is very small for a 5 month old dragon, these guys can be fully grown by 12 months of age at least and breed prior to this age. Simple answer, if you want him to grow, then find him heaps, as much as he wants, make sure your food items are dusted with calcium powder, make sure he has plenty of UVB and a nice hotspot around 38deg C. They love live food, so don't be scared to give crix or woodies twice a day and leave some vegies in there all day for him to nibble on. All the excess energy he gets will go into growth and your beardy will put on nice size real quick.


His temps are good. Basking temp is sitting at 37C and he loves to hang out there. Feeding is going great. This morning he had 30 crickets, about 15 woodies all dusted with calcium powder. He's starting to eat more greens and he especially likes dandelions - greens and flowers i have also offered a commercial bearded dragon food mixed with greens. I just thought it wouldn't hurt and he needs all the help he can get.
Someone else was saying that he could be Rankins Dragon. I guess only time will tell. I'm going to keep a diary and weigh him every week just to keep an eye on what's happeneing with him


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 4, 2011)

He is not a Ctenophorus rankini.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 4, 2011)

arent rankins dragons part of the pogona group?

cute little dragon you have there, he may be undersized for his age at this point, but at the rate hes eating he'll catch up in no time! 

looks the same as my centrals did as kids, what was he sold as?


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 4, 2011)

rankins dragon (although I have never heard of that particular common name) appear to be pogona herylawsoni (downs bearded dragon) 
but your dragon to me looks like a normal pogona vitteceps.


----------



## Defective (Jul 4, 2011)

hey, you stole my beardies name!!! LOL just jokin, a beardie that cute can 'loan' the name. my Yoda is 50cm and nearly 365gms i have a whoppa on my hands...hes only 13mths old though


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 4, 2011)

^ and thats the other beardy I know of called Yoda.

Hmm ok about the Rankins dragon, I don't use common names much so I was not precisely sure what it was.


----------



## ianinoz (Jul 4, 2011)

Cripes , he's a gutz !!! where's he fit all that food ?

I can't imagine Lizzy who's a little bigger than him eating so much in a day. But then I don't control Lizzy's food intake, Lizzy is most likely hunting down bugs that I never see Lizzy eating.

Are those full grown crickets and roaches or babies you are feeding Yoda ?


----------



## hugsta (Jul 4, 2011)

ajandj said:


> His temps are good. Basking temp is sitting at 37C and he loves to hang out there. Feeding is going great. This morning he had 30 crickets, about 15 woodies all dusted with calcium powder. He's starting to eat more greens and he especially likes dandelions - greens and flowers i have also offered a commercial bearded dragon food mixed with greens. I just thought it wouldn't hurt and he needs all the help he can get.
> Someone else was saying that he could be Rankins Dragon. I guess only time will tell. I'm going to keep a diary and weigh him every week just to keep an eye on what's happeneing with him



He is not a rankins dragon, definately a vitticeps. Just keep the food and temps up, I am sure he will come along fine. P. henrylawsonii were known as Rankins dragons, although this name is rarely used anymore and it is more often referred to as a pygmy beardy.


----------



## ajandj (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm really new to dragons so when someone said Yoda could be a Rankins, it really means nothing to me.
When we started looking at dragons, the shop had 2 enclosure with babies. One was marked as northern and the other as eastern. But when l actually purchased him, the logbook says Central Bearded Dragon - Pogona Vitticeps and that's what been written in my logbook too. When l queried it they said that he is definately a Central.
Yoda had dinner, again 30 crickets and 10 woodies (small), as well as greens and commercial dragon food. I can't believe how much he eats and quick... oh my gosh. He likes to swim in his water dish too ( i used a soap dish for his water dish as well as his food. It's barely 2cms deep so l really don't think he would drown, he can get in and out of it very easily.


----------



## ianinoz (Jul 5, 2011)

ajandj said:


> I'm really new to dragons so when someone said Yoda could be a Rankins, it really means nothing to me.
> When we started looking at dragons, the shop had 2 enclosure with babies. One was marked as northern and the other as eastern. But when l actually purchased him, the logbook says Central Bearded Dragon - Pogona Vitticeps and that's what been written in my logbook too. When l queried it they said that he is definately a Central.
> Yoda had dinner, again 30 crickets and 10 woodies (small), as well as greens and commercial dragon food. I can't believe how much he eats and quick... oh my gosh. He likes to swim in his water dish too ( i used a soap dish for his water dish as well as his food. It's barely 2cms deep so l really don't think he would drown, he can get in and out of it very easily.



Sounds like he's got a hollow tail. ROFL he's greedy isn't he.

Wonder how much fun he would have tackling a lively big grasshopper as an occasional treat , bet he'd be fun watching catch and dispatch and eating it.


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 6, 2011)

My baby Nimrod is supposedly 6 months too. That's what the pet store said. He was 13cm long when I got him 2 weeks ago, and now he's 15cm already. Just keep feeding him up and he'll keep growing! Maybe we could have ours a play date some time? 

PS. Mine was going to be called Yoda (he was for a few days), because he used to wave at me all the time (use the force wave).. but decided on Nimrod.. good thing too.. too many Yoda's on here.. lol.

Oh and food-wise he went through 2 tubs of small crickets last week.. so I decided to try him on mediums this time..


----------



## ajandj (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm very dissappointed..... with all the bugs and greens that Yoda has eaten (absolute piggy) he has no put on any weight....In 6 days we have gone thur 3 boxes of crickets and 2 boxes of woodie plus greens and fruit 3 times a day.. well, i guess at least he hasn't lost any weight. At our local pestock store, l can only get mealworms, woodies and crickets. Is there anyware that l can buy other bugs and have them shipped.. mayby some worms of some description.. and before anyone says anything No l haven't fed mealworms because l was reading somewhere they are no good for beardies.

Aimees are you in Vic?


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah in Geelong!  i noticed ur in Melbourne so not tooo far.. unless ur on the other side lol.. I'm on the far side of geelong though (Highton).

I haven't weighed my baby.. try measuring his length.. they grow quite noticeably.. yours eats tonnes! LOL Mine LOVES BokChoy!

Another random note.. I was wondering what the standard body to tail ratio is for baby beardies? I think mine is missing some of his tail (they all were at the pet store) and I was wondering how much?

Thanks!


----------



## ajandj (Jul 10, 2011)

WoooooHoooooo.... Yoda put on 2 grams, he's now a massive 16gram and 7 1/2 inches


----------



## ianinoz (Jul 10, 2011)

If you decide you want to get rid of Yoda, I'd love to adopt him....

How many crickets or roaches do you feed him and how often ? 

Does Yoda go nutz after a feed ? My little friend does.

Trying to judge a reasonable supplimentary diet for my little gal who's a few inches bigger than Yoda and is a water skink and is really cute too.


----------



## ajandj (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry but Yoda isn't going anyware. We've only had him for 9 days but already he is a huge part of our family. The first thing the kids do when they get up is go and say good morning and the last thing is good night. Even our puppy has been bumped to 2nd place  . He eatsabout 30 to 40 crickets and about 15 woodies, twice a day. I also make up a salad and l also offer a commercial dragon food mixed with a little apple or pear puree. When l get the crickets, i use a plastic bag and when Yoda sees me coming with the bag, he kind of paces. i think if he could beg, he would..His underbelly is starting to go a milky colour so l am guessing he's going to shed before long. Not sure about water skinks, there where 2 off them at the petshop when we got Yoda, they were about his size.


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 13, 2011)

My little guy is about 16cm (6 1/2 inches) now.. seems like it's going to be a growing competition lol.. 

Doesn't help that my little guy is missing some tail... he could still win though lol.. first to 30cm?? 

Also how do you find the commercial dragon food? I'm yet to try it..


----------



## ajandj (Jul 13, 2011)

Im actually in Traralgon which is 2 hours east of Melbourne (where the power stations are)
commercial dragon food seems to be a winner, i soak it in a little apple juice and then mix it with his greens. He will eat his greens from my finger but doesn't like the food bowl.... mayne because when l hold my finger near him, l shake a little.....which is kinda dangerous in a funny way. He decided to try the end of my finger and man he had a grip.. l didn't think that he's be able to chow down on my finger like that.
Yep first to 30 cms

Oh my gosh.... Yoda is now 19 grams and just on 8 inches.... he's growing like a worm.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 14, 2011)

ajandj said:


> He eatsabout 30 to 40 crickets and about 15 woodies, twice a day. I also make up a salad and l also offer a commercial dragon food mixed with a little apple or pear puree.



Yipes. I never realised beardies ate _that _much. How big are these crickets?


----------



## ajandj (Jul 14, 2011)

crickets are only tiny, the smallest l can buy


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey my guy does that too! He wont touch food on his plate but will happily eat off my finger.. how strange..

I calculated how big my bub would be without some of his tail missing and it's 8.8inches........... WOW!

Maybe we should compete for nose to base of tail length instead lol.... More even.. Nimrod is 9cm atm.. first to 15cm lol?


----------



## ajandj (Jul 14, 2011)

cool, sounds good. I've measure Yoda tomorrow. He is a little cranky tonight, decided not to eat his greens but my finger instead.... several times


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL that's funny. Nims has never bitten me. Maybe I just don't taste good..


----------



## ajandj (Jul 15, 2011)

Yoda has his first shed today. He was really grumpy but a bath seemed to sooth him a little. Hi tail shed actually came off almost in 1 part


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 15, 2011)

awesome... nims gets grumpy when shedding too.. it was nice weather once (when he was shedding) so i took him outside for some uv.. the little guy tried to run away..  Now im too scared to take him out.. Darn emotional shedding dragons..


----------



## ajandj (Jul 18, 2011)

well, we got thru the shedding pretty well. Yoda didn't stop eating which was good. My 4 yr old was so sad. She just kept saying that Yoda's stuffing was coming out and crying. Awww how sweet.
He is still growing like a pig. 210mm long, sorry thats snout to tail tip, l forgot to measure to tail base but l will do that tomorrow. And he weighs a massive 25grams. Finally got enclosure temps sorted. Hubby changed the lights for me and now l run a basking light, heat emitter and a 10.0 uvb fluro tube. 26 degree at cool end and 38 in basking. They were higher but Yoda kept basking with a gaping mouth so l lowered temps and he's good now.


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about the open mouth when basking. Nims does that occasionally and when I queried it on here they said it meant my temperature was great! I have a log that goes across horizontally so if the heat annoys him he can simply move away from the light a little bit.. 

Glad that your little one is doing so good!  My nims is almost at 18cm (snout to tail tip), he's still at 9cm body length.


----------



## ajandj (Jul 19, 2011)

Yoda is 8.4 cm from snout to vent.


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 21, 2011)

Is Yoda fairly active in his enclosure? Nims just kinda chills in his enclosure, and occasionally scratches at the glass if he wants to come out and play. When I get him out he's pretty active but still quite still in his enclosure though..


----------



## ajandj (Jul 21, 2011)

Yoda, loves to chill out at the front of the enclosure, kinda like he's watching us and the TV, but he does have "frantic" moments when he runs,jumps and totally goes nuts for no apparent reason.
When out of the enclosure, l don't put him down cause our Jack Russell puppy "Max" thinks he's food and my 4 year old daughter just wants to cuddle (squash) him.


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey another question today..  Nims has been really wierd for the past few days. He hasn't eaten since yesterday morning and just watches his crickets walk past his face.. He's on the tail end of his shedding cycle so I thought maybe that was it.. but it's real wierd.. Furthermore he does his glass dance to get out like 3 times a day then when I get him out sometimes he tries to run for it.. ALSO he's put his beard up (and blackened it) 2 times in 2 days! Before that he'd only done it once in 4 weeks! He does the beard to the cat which is understandable.. but I'm lost about the rest..

Should I just give it another day or two before I start to panic?

Oh and also I did an enclosure re-arrange a few days ago (but he DID eat after I did the change).. could that contribute to his weirdness? :S

Sorry for all the questions I'm just a little worried..


----------



## ajandj (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry l missed your post. How is Nimrod doing? Is he back to eating? I know Yoda doesn't like change. When l clean out his enclosure, l try to make sure everything is back in its place and he goes a little strange otherwise. No sure about the beard thing. I know yoda does it to Max(jack russell puppy) and he's normally pretty good.. Hmmm mayby it's just that time of the month


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah he does seem to randomly get strange sometimes.. I saw him eat 2 crickets this morning so thats a start. He hasn't touched salad in a few days, but its in there just in case. I mostly returned the enclosure to how it was, obviously he didn't like it.

I've left some crickets in his enclosure anyway if he gets hungry.. I think he's slowly getting back to normal.


----------



## ajandj (Jul 29, 2011)

Yoda is 23.5 cm (snout to tail tip) and weight........ DRUM ROLL........ 33 grams!!!!

i tried to measure snout to vent but he's being very naughty and just willnot stay still. I changed his enclosure, added some fake greenery and he's pissed will me.. hmmmm, he'll get over it


----------



## ajandj (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is a photo my daughter took of Yoda. Not bad considering she jusy clicks.

He is doing really well now. He's slowed right down on crickets but hooks into greens as soon as l bring them. He is such a piggy. He actually throws his greens out of the dish until he finds what he is looking for and chows down. He is now 25cms and weighs a massive 41 grams.. piggy put on 8 grams in about 5 days 
Im so happy he's healthy. Can anyone tell me how big he should be at 6 months? weight and length?


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Aug 5, 2011)

As far as I'm aware, there's no exactly correct size and weight of a 6 month old. I mean, I've seen 7 month olds that are HUGE! As big as a full grown adult! At the same time my 7 month dragon is the same size as yours.. If your dragon has spent any time in a pet store it will be a LOT smaller than others of its age. My dragon Nimrod is now 4 times the size of his SIBLINGS in the pet store, because pet stores only feed their animals the amount they need to survive, NOT to thrive. It puts their growth on hold.


Oh and Nims is now almost 11cm snout to vent, and 20.8cm nose to tail. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## ajandj (Aug 5, 2011)

hmm Nimrod is a little longer in the body than Yoda. 10.5 cm. How much does Nimrod weigh?


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't have any scales sorry.. I'll see if can borrow mums next time im over there. 

Nims is about 52 grams according to mums very very old kitchen scales. 

He is 11cm snout to vent, 21cm overall.


----------



## Hindy (Sep 25, 2011)

I have just decided that I am going to get one of these little fellas. I just need to know EXACTLY what i need?


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 25, 2011)

How's Yoda coming on ? been a while since you updated this.


----------



## ajandj (Sep 26, 2011)

Hindy said:


> I have just decided that I am going to get one of these little fellas. I just need to know EXACTLY what i need?


do you mean a central?

Yoda is really great.. i've had it almost 3 months now and he's still growing like a worm. I weighe him last night and he is a massive 104grams.. wooohoooo, he pipped the 100. Umm, he is 14 cm from snout to vent and a total of 35cm long. I think he's about to have a growth spur cause he hasn't grown in length for nearly 2 weeks. i didn't get a chance to take him outside today but hopefully tomorrow, and hopefully l've have some better pics. The last photo is of yoda and a picture my 4 year old did. Sara thought yoda was lonely so she drew him a friend!!


----------



## Hindy (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry, A pygmy Bearded Dragon


----------



## numchacar (Sep 26, 2011)

should see my new amazing beardy. he is 2 years old and i got him yesterday, His name is leroy jenkins


----------



## ajandj (Sep 26, 2011)

Hindy said:


> Sorry, A pygmy Bearded Dragon



Yoda is a central although l thought he could have been a pygmy because he was tiny.. he was just way way under feed by the petshop - and no l wouldn't buy from a petshop again and no l wouldn't recommend it.
Umm, l know there has been talk on the forum about pygmy BD but not sure who has them. I believe the setup should be the same as a normal beardie. Mayby start a thread and see if someone who has one can give better info than me


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 26, 2011)

ajandj said:


> do you mean a central?
> 
> Yoda is really great.. i've had it almost 3 months now and he's still growing like a worm. I weighe him last night and he is a massive 104grams.. wooohoooo, he pipped the 100. Umm, he is 14 cm from snout to vent and a total of 35cm long. I think he's about to have a growth spur cause he hasn't grown in length for nearly 2 weeks. i didn't get a chance to take him outside today but hopefully tomorrow, and hopefully l've have some better pics. The last photo is of yoda and a picture my 4 year old did. Sara thought yoda was lonely so she drew him a friend!!



He's coming on very nicely.... he's very handsome.

What does he like doing when he's having an outside adventure ?


----------



## ajandj (Sep 26, 2011)

numchacar said:


> should see my new amazing beardy. he is 2 years old and i got him yesterday, His name is leroy jenkins



i'd love to see a pic

ianinoz - likes running in the grass and eating the nusturtiums and basil l have planted. I've also pit a few rocks in the middle of the garden where the sun beams down and he loves to just hang. It's about 24 degrees at the moment so gonna give kids lunch (school holidays) then go out and do some gardening so yoda can go have a feast


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 26, 2011)

ajandj said:


> i'd love to see a pic
> 
> ianinoz - likes running in the grass and eating the nusturtiums and basil l have planted. I've also pit a few rocks in the middle of the garden where the sun beams down and he loves to just hang. It's about 24 degrees at the moment so gonna give kids lunch (school holidays) then go out and do some gardening so yoda can go have a feast



Sounds like he gets very excited and loves it. 
Does he love grabbing the earthworms that you unearth when digging about ?

Maybe he needs a big (birdwire) moveable Yoda pen that you leave him in for a few hours every so often so he can do lizardy things and not need you around to keep an eye on him or protect him.


----------



## ajandj (Sep 27, 2011)

ianinoz, yup,yup, l have one. At the moment new maggies have moved into the street so l just want to be a little careful. Although they wouldn't be able to get to him, they would the absolute heck out of him and l want to avoid that.


----------

